# Rockler Dovetail jig



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey. anyone have anything to say, good or bad, about this Jig on sale? 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17367&utm_source=NL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V2296

Looks like a good starting point??


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

This is the unit I have, great unit, there's tons of You Tube videos out there to show you the ropes.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19695&site=ROCKLER

You might want to do a side by side and see the differences.
Good luck!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

SeanStuart said:


> Hey. anyone have anything to say, good or bad, about this Jig on sale?
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17367&utm_source=NL&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=V2296
> 
> Looks like a good starting point??


HI Shaun - I've had that jig for a couple of years now. Not a bad little jig. Just a couple of issues. The dust collector attachment works very well, but the thing is nearly impossible to set up with the collector attached. It covers the screws attaching the left and right alignment fences for the pins board (the one clamped vertically at the front of the jig). The other issue is that said alignment fences are plastic and like to twist when tightened down. 
Overall, you can make decent dovetails without a lot of drama. 
All said, it is kind of a plain vanilla jig, IMO, anyway. I wish I had waited and glommed onto something like this for very little more money though.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/fast_joint_system.html


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I looked around a bit and I guess I'll wait. Hate buying things twice.


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

I've had the jig since last Christmas and it is good for basic dovetails. If your making drawers or small projects it does a good job. Its very easy to set up and make good dovetails on the second piece of wood.I agree the dust collection works, but it gets in the way. If I had the same $125 to spend again, I think I'd go a different route. And in all honesty, I'd save up the money to buy something by Leigh. They seem to have the best dovetail jigs in my opinion.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

the best and easiest dovetail jig is The Katie Jig

and you can space the dovetails any way you want


----------

